# Solar as far as the eye can see...



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

So many posts about solar, anyone doing anything with hydro? We have a lot of tree coverage (thankfully) and don't get incredibly consistent sunlight. Yet, we do have running water in a couple of locations on the stead. Just drumming up some discussions on the matter. I have zero experience in the matter and am quite simply here to learn.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In southern AZ, hydro is an option. But only when the washes are running like Niagra Falls, about one hour a year, if we're lucky!


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

I thought about combining the two of solar and hydro, but we got enough sunlight so here is an idea. If you got hills I would run excess solar to pump water to a pond on top a hill then as sun settles or your input drops pump turns off and a gate opens releasing collected water powering a hydro power unit down to another pond.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Working to get hydro setup on our place. Water is not an issue.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

We have majority control of a 22 acre (surface area) lake. Our house was once an old grist mill. The only thing left intact with regards to the mill are the original spillways. While replacing the gates, we installed two 6” inlets (reduced to 4”) about 6’ below the average surface level of the lake. The picture above was taken while refilling the lake at about two or three feet above the inlet. With the lake now at full capacity, the flow through the intakes is so strong you can’t stand in front of it.
Next step is to build the power house.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

BennyMG1 said:


> We have majority control of a 22 acre (surface area) lake. Our house was once an old grist mill. The only thing left intact with regards to the mill are the original spillways. While replacing the gates, we installed two 6” inlets (reduced to 4”) about 6’ below the average surface level of the lake. The picture above was taken while refilling the lake at about two or three feet above the inlet. With the lake now at full capacity, the flow through the intakes is so strong you can’t stand in front of it.
> Next step is to build the power house.
> View attachment 113980


ohhh that's awesome!
keep us posted as to the progress!
love the photos...

that sounds like a fun project too...


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

We had planned on going the solar route until we found a study conducted on our property by some FSU grad students that concluded we had enough flow to power five homes with the right equipment. That’s when we compared solar to hydro and the hydro has so many advantages (continuous power production, no batteries and simpler electronics)

The original plan was to have an original style water wheel built and run the generator from that. However, at the time, the generators that I found large enough to provide the power I needed, required a very high rpm. The gearing ratios that I would need would have be significant and I worried about excessive wear, maintenance and, in a SHTF situation, parts availability. So I decided to go the turbine route. To get the output I wanted (40kw), I would need two turbines (hence the two inlets). The turbines that I picked out have to come from China and that is proving to be cost prohibitive and difficult with the recent increases in shipping costs.

After some more research, I’ve decided to go with a pelton wheel drive connected to low rpm generator heads designed for wind turbines. It’s still a work in progress. One of the issues is going to be getting the equipment into the spillway. The equipment is heavy and access is lim


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

what are you doing to prevent foul up from branches sticks and other debris? do you have a netting / filter system?


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

BamaDOC said:


> what are you doing to prevent foul up from branches sticks and other debris? do you have a netting / filter system?


There won’t be an issue from floating debris since the the intakes are so far under the surface. To keep the occasional fish and underwater debris out, there are four foot long filter pipes on the lake side that can be removed for cleaning (that process needs to be worked on since it currently involves getting in the water).

If the Pelton wheel works out, I may remove the filter pipes altogether since small debris won’t really affect the blades in the same way they would turbine blades.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dont folks realize it takes more energy to build..haul..set up..and take down a solar power or wind generator than they can ever hope to produce in a life span of 100 years? Apparently not


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

bigwheel said:


> Dont folks realize it takes more energy to build..haul..set up..and take down a solar power or wind generator than they can ever hope to produce in a life span of 100 years? Apparently not


Yes, but the point is to use the abundant energy and resources available now to ensure that you have it when things fall apart and they aren’t available. It’s the same reason we prep food, water, medical, protection, etc.

When I get my hydro installed it would take years for me to recoup the cost of installation. The point of prepping energy is not necessarily to save money, but maintain some reasonable semblance of civilization and be able to have a few of the luxuries we have now.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

BennyMG1 said:


> The point of prepping energy is not necessarily to save money, but maintain some reasonable semblance of civilization and be able to have a few of the luxuries we have now.


yeah... and ... it's awesome!....
bragging rights... having youre own hydroelectric power source that you built yourself...


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

The lack of power running out here from power lines and the costs to get it out here keeps neighbors and people from here so it's worth every penny for as long as it can last to have my own solar system here. If you have power lines it's cheaper to connect than have solar, but if there isn't power lines or poles for miles like out here solar is cheaper.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It sounds like a risky scheme.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> It sounds like a risky scheme.


and that my friend is what makes life fun, taking risks and having the freedom to do it.


----------

